# Biggest Looser



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Just watching this years first episode. Big football player lost 32 pounds in a week. Figuring 3500 calories per pound and divided by 7 days in the week, and this guy was pulling a 16,000 calorie deficit per day! Hard to imagine that you could do that and stay conscious.


----------



## adrenaline.junkie (Sep 15, 2011)

What was his weight before and after? Safe to say most of that was water weight. My guess is that he removed carbs. When you do that, you severely hinder your body's ability to store water.

Also, the more obese a person is, the easier it is for them to lose weight right away but it tapers off. When I've trained people who are trying to lose tons of weight, my biggest challenge is keeping them motivated even though the amount of weight they lose begins to decrease at an increasing rate.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Metamorphic said:


> Just watching this years first episode. Big football player lost 32 pounds in a week. Figuring 3500 calories per pound and divided by 7 days in the week, and this guy was pulling a 16,000 calorie deficit per day! Hard to imagine that you could do that and stay conscious.


It a game you don't think they pumped some water in before the first weigh in???


----------

